# Tyson



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Just watched the new series and I think it will be a good one. Might help get new members in or just open the minds of some.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

yes it was pretty cool show I watched mike box since i was a kid and he has been through a lot very good show


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

*Great show*

I really enjoyed it. I cant wait to see the next 3 episodes. Two thumbs up.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i liked it so far, i hope they feature more pigeon breeds and info, i see that the next episode has rollers in it


----------



## It_Fly's (Dec 9, 2010)

I recorded it and am watching it right now. So far I like it


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Tyson used to live in my neighborhood and I was practically next door to Don Kings training camp in Orwell, Ohio. An friend of mine was Tysons bodyguard back then. He was a Cleveland cop as was I.

Tyson and I traded some pigeons with each other. I traded him homers for some tipplers of his. That was a long time ago and those pigeons are no longer around.

He is not a bad guy to just talk pigeons with, but he is one of those people that you would not trust with your wife or daughter.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> My Tyson used to live in my neighborhood and I was practically next door to Don Kings training camp in Orwell, Ohio. An friend of mine was Tysons bodyguard back then. He was a Cleveland cop as was I.
> 
> Tyson and I traded some pigeons with each other. I traded him homers for some tipplers of his. That was a long time ago and those pigeons are no longer around.
> *
> He is not a bad guy to just talk pigeons with, but he is one of those people that you would not trust with your wife or daughter.*


Some people might say the same about Cleveland cops!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

conditionfreak said:


> My Tyson used to live in my neighborhood and I was practically next door to Don Kings training camp in Orwell, Ohio. An friend of mine was Tysons bodyguard back then. He was a Cleveland cop as was I.
> 
> Tyson and I traded some pigeons with each other. I traded him homers for some tipplers of his. That was a long time ago and those pigeons are no longer around.
> 
> He is not a bad guy to just talk pigeons with, but he is one of those people that you would not trust with your wife or daughter.





ptras said:


> Some people might say the same about Cleveland cops!


Now that is funny I don't care who you are !  Get r done !!


----------



## DJBPIGEON (Dec 3, 2006)

it was a good program , nice to see familiar faces from bobby waters place in mt vernon ny and the guys from j&js in the bronx on roberts ave ...where there is a sunday morning auction from the guys in the nieghborhood ...!


----------



## clayton (Mar 7, 2011)

I liked the show and now I'm a wanna be pigeon racer. It seems like a practical hobby. I'm only in highschool. I have no idea where I would start other than building a coop. I can't wait to get started with this stuff!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I saw Joe Musto in the clip for next week...He`s been down here many times releasing birds for the races in NYC......This is a SIX part series,not 3 as one person has noted above...Alamo


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

looks like they maybe showing some birmingham rollers in 1 of the shows


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I liked it, Nice flow between boxing and Birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* HOMERS,NEW YORK FLIGHTS,TIPPLERS. and ROLLERS were shown in this clip.* GEORGE


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought the show was awesome and think it's going to bring a lot of new people into the hobby. Can't wait for the rest to air.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

They are repeating this segment on Animal Planet (ANIMP) tonight at 9PM and midnight. Also airing on Tuesday at 4 AM and Friday at 10 PM.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I am getting stoked been working on my loft last couple of weeks will post pics soon the weather needs to cooperate alil more i'll get it done faster lols Love the show I watched it twiced it just fasinates me how they fly home fast


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

clayton said:


> I liked the show and now I'm a wanna be pigeon racer. It seems like a practical hobby. I'm only in highschool. I have no idea where I would start other than building a coop. I can't wait to get started with this stuff!


Welcome aboard


Might want to start here:

ATHENS, GA
Athens Area Racing Pigeon Club
Roger Wyatt
195 Edgewood Dr.
Athens, GA 30606-3105
(706) 540-4019 
[email protected]




Club Name	:	ATHENS AREA RPC
Club Code	:	ATH ATHENS
Club Secretary	:	JIMMY DUDLEY
City	:	DANIELSVILLE
State	:	GA
Phone No.	:	706-795-2774
Email Address	:


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

ptras said:


> Some people might say the same about Cleveland cops!


Not to their face though.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Two thumbs up on the the show,I enjoyed it.
Kurps


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Great show ! I think it's going to spark new interest in people and get those people who have been arm chair flying into the game.

A big win, win for the great sport of racing pigeons and give these fantastic birds the recognition that they so long have deserved.

They are truly amazing creatures that Our Creator has given us. The more I study them, the more I am amazed at their abilities.


----------



## DirtyBird (Mar 8, 2011)

Goingatitagain said:


> Great show ! I think it's going to spark new interest in people and get those people who have been arm chair flying into the game.
> 
> A big win, win for the great sport of racing pigeons and give these fantastic birds the recognition that they so long have deserved.
> 
> They are truly amazing creatures that Our Creator has given us. The more I study them, the more I am amazed at their abilities.



I was oblivious to the fact that there were even races going on. I have always been interested in nature and birds in general and new there were pigeons you could work with but not to this extent. I watched this show and now I am interested in how hard this is or how time consuming it is. Where would one begin at starting a pigeon coop or working with pigeons as a hobby.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

DirtyBird said:


> I was oblivious to the fact that there were even races going on. I have always been interested in nature and birds in general and new there were pigeons you could work with but not to this extent. I watched this show and now I am interested in how hard this is or how time consuming it is. Where would one begin at starting a pigeon coop or working with pigeons as a hobby.


It all depends on the competition your flying agianst as to how hard it is to compete or how much time you have to put in to it. There are clubs where everybody is just in it for fun and maybe don't spend as much time and effort into getting the birds in top form. But then there's areas where there's races where there's big numbers of flyers flying for more then just the fun of it and then it's more like a job then just a hobby. Like where Tyson is flying they have close to 200 guys shipping the races with some races having over 3000 pigeons. If you want to win those races you have to put your time into learning what your doing and actually putting the time and effort into doing what needs to be done or you'll be on the bottom of the sheets each week. But it's all about how good of a flyer you want to be and how much time your willing to put into them to get them where they need to be to compete.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> It all depends on the competition your flying agianst as to how hard it is to compete or how much time you have to put in to it. There are clubs where everybody is just in it for fun and maybe don't spend as much time and effort into getting the birds in top form. But then there's areas where there's races where there's big numbers of flyers flying for more then just the fun of it and then it's more like a job then just a hobby. Like where Tyson is flying they have close to 200 guys shipping the races with some races having over 3000 pigeons. If you want to win those races you have to put your time into learning what your doing and actually putting the time and effort into doing what needs to be done or you'll be on the bottom of the sheets each week. But it's all about how good of a flyer you want to be and how much time your willing to put into them to get them where they need to be to compete.


There are also other aspects of the pigeon hobby that may be less intensive or time-consuming. There are many fliers that do not race. There are those who loft-fly their birds. There are also keepers of various types of performing birds such as Rollers, Tumblers or High Fliers. You can keep showbirds, which do not fly at all. These different types of pigeons require different time commitments. There is something for everybody within the world of pigeon keeping.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> There are also other aspects of the pigeon hobby that may be less intensive or time-consuming. There are many fliers that do not race. There are those who loft-fly their birds. There are also keepers of various types of performing birds such as Rollers, Tumblers or High Fliers. You can keep showbirds, which do not fly at all. These different types of pigeons require different time commitments. There is something for everybody within the world of pigeon keeping.


Thanks for bringing this up 
Mike Tyson had pigeons since he was a kid and never competed them, he had them for his own peace and relaxation......and that's why I have mine.
They are just amazing birds with individual personalities, and there is nothing more relaxing than coming home from work and hanging out and taking care of these little feathered beings


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

I must say I enjoyed the show for the most part. The only thing I did not like was how they kept showing strays on the street - that may confuse some.

On a more humorous note, "Team Tyson has a lot of work ahead of them - 19mph on a 5 mile toss is not gonna cut it"


----------



## DirtyBird (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be in it to race at first and yes the strays thing does confuse me as a knewb. I thought strays were caught and kind of tamed until they would fly back. Not the case at all though after reading a few things on here. So where do I get a pigeon that isn't feral and already has some experience with this. And do they make a mess as far as neighbors houses and poo and stuff? Or does they attract other feral pigeons around your house or anything?


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Pigeons are like some humans and Yes they do come home with some strange if ya know what i am saying being that a feral pigeon, mine have done it. If you get one or two of them get rid of as soon as possible, they are carriers of a lot of diseases and stuff and so you do not want them you will know you got one as soon as you approach the loft! they go crazy w/human contact


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

No complaints about the show here....I'm ready for round 2!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

grundyiaroller said:


> Pigeons are like some humans and Yes they do come home with some strange if ya know what i am saying being that a feral pigeon, mine have done it. If you get one or two of them get rid of as soon as possible i cull them they are carriers of a lot of diseases and stuff and so you do not want them you will know you got one as soon as you approach the loft! they go crazy w/human contact


When you say you cull the ferals what do you mean by that?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know where to get the link but I happened to walk by the TV and Ellen Degenerus (spelling ?) had Mike Tyson on and was talking to him about "Taking on Tyson". It was interesting and I managed to record it to add to the series.
Kurps


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> When you say you cull the ferals what do you mean by that?


I am sure it means the same thing as when one culls their racing pigeons. 

 Cull

–verb (used with object) 
1. to choose; select; pick. 
2. to gather the choice things or parts from. 
3. to collect; gather; pluck. 
–noun 
4. act of culling. 
5. something culled, especially something picked out and put aside as inferior.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I am sure it means the same thing as when one culls their racing pigeons.
> 
> Cull
> 
> ...



Warren thanks for your input but I wasn't asking you what the meaning of the word was I was asking what he ment by the word cull. If a freal bird come to your loft you have no right to cull the bird or how I take it the way he used the word ment to kill the bird but he was skirting the rules of the forum by using the term cull. Because why else would you use the term cull if you just let the bird out or tossed it somplace to get it away from your loft. If you did that you would just say that not say you culled the bird.


----------



## hawk haven lofts (Mar 5, 2011)

the Cleavland cop one was funny.. good humor for sure.
j


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Warren for the message it has been removed from the post we dicussed earlier. Kevin


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Warren thanks for your input but I wasn't asking you what the meaning of the word was I was asking what he ment by the word cull. *If a freal bird come to your loft you have no right to cull the bird or how I take it the way he used the word ment to kill the bird but he was skirting the rules of the forum by using the term cull.* Because why else would you use the term cull if you just let the bird out or tossed it somplace to get it away from your loft. If you did that you would just say that not say you culled the bird.


 For the record, I have every right to cull any pigeon in my loft, feral or otherwise, and I don't know how that term skirts any of the forum rules. You always assume that the word cull is the same as kill, which I listed the definition so that you can clearly see the term does not mean kill. I only inject this into the discussion because many folks on this forum have attempted to hijack the word to mean kill. Then folks like yourself, lay in wait to ambush some new contributor, like some word cop. It is all part of the *political correctness* wave which has overtaken our society I suppose. I advised the contributor of the post that the word will often summon debate, so perhaps we should post permissible words in place of the word cull....as you suggested "let bird out", "toss", and perhaps we can form a committee to review other possible words..."separate", "select", "remove" etc. I hope that will meet your approval.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Our good "friends" at PETA of course, could not let well enoguh alone, they needed to get in on the news as well.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-03-08-19-18-14


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Our good "friends" at PETA of course, could not let well enoguh alone, they needed to get in on the news as well.
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-03-08-19-18-14


Losers have nothing else to do!!!


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I am sorry for the use of the word "cull" and have removed it from my post I love this site there are alot of people w/ yrs of experience on here and helpful info so again I am sorry Kevin


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow.....My Webster`s dicionary has these words for Cull >>> To Bind Together--more at collect---to select from a group---Choose---to identify and remove......

*I don`t see the word "Kill"....do any of you see that word ???........* *Alamo Loft*


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Alamo said:


> Wow.....My Webster`s dicionary has these words for Cull >>> To Bind Together--more at collect---to select from a group---Choose---to identify and remove......
> 
> *I don`t see the word "Kill"....do any of you see that word ???........* *Alamo Loft*


I agree. 

Seems if they had wanted to say kill, they would have said kill. 

IMHO, if a person wants to get upset about mistreatment of pigeons...this ain't really the place (this site is full of folks that like pigeons).


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

C'mon folks. In the historical use of the word, it generally meant "to kill". Especially when it came to pigeons. We shouldn't be jumping on people that use it in that context. That is what it meant and means (again, generally). Just like the word "bad" or the "bomb" does not mean what the dictionary says they mean, in popular language.

We SHOULD THOUGH politely explain to those that discuss "culling" in that sense, that it is not wnated on this site. That type of discussion and that type of attitude, put forth to the general public. We here are not about that (although from time to time, I see people on here discussing pigeons raised for the dinner table). Those two subjects, plus the subject of birds used for bird dog training, should not be fodder for discussion in this site. Unless it is in a way not discourages those practices, (and yes I know that SOME bird dog training methods do no harm to the bird), (so they say).

I understand that it is a taboo subject on here (culling). But we are adults and shouldn't act like we are living in Oz. Don't tell me that it doesn't generally mean to kill. That's just silly.

After all. The reason that word is frowned upon by the administrators and moderators of this site, is because of what I just explained its generally understood meaning is.

If I am wrong, please explain to me why this site does not want "culling" discussed.

I am previously on record and will do so again here and now. I would NEVER do culling in that context. I find it deplorable and disgusting. Although the dictionary diffinition of "cull" may be to separate, remove or some other such synonym. But I would like to know how someone could "toss" or "release" a pigeon and solve an unwanted bird problem like that? Don't they either come back home, get taken by a predator or starve?

There are just not enough homes for unwanted pigeons. We all know that. Unless your loft has a very great reputation for producing high quality birds. 

As many of you know, I keep all of my pigeons "forever", and never cull. The only pigeons that leave me are those given as gifts, or those that never return from a race or training toss. That is the saddest part of this racing hobby. The lost birds. 

I wish all unwanted pigeons (that do not "cut the mustard"), can be found homes. I wish the same for all cats and dogs, parrots and pot bellied pigs. But alas, it just ain't gonna happen. 

It's a tough world here on earth. Maybe I should move.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The most sensible thing to do is.... DON`T BREED SO MANY....I only raise about 20 for racing...I know guys who raise well over a 100 birds....If we can on this board,I would like to see the people who race pigeons,give the unwanted birds to people who just like having them in their loft for show,and pleasure....Not for breeding more pigeons,but just to have a few as pets etc....We could CUT the bands off these birds,so that they become "Worthless" to other racing pigeon RACER people....If that is possible,we should do it....We could have a list of people who will wait to get birds when available...Kind of 1st come,1st get a few birds from the Racing guys...I would gladly give a few birds,that would be decent pigeons,and not really the "C" kind of pigeons..But as I don`t keep more then 34/36 birds over the winter,so my "C" birds are usally pretty good,and they are "Pretty" also !! hahahahaha!!!!...*What do you say guys ?? Can we do something ?? *All the people have to do who are getting the birds is PAY for the S&H & Box to their place....Alamo


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I was reading about the Use of the Word "Cull" in the Resent post on the Thread. So what if a new member joined that wanted to start a Pigeon Farm. With the Idea, not only to obtain Information on how to breed, care, fly and enjoy the Birds but to also Eat the Birds, Understanding that he will have to kill healthy Birds in order to consume them… Would such person be allowed to join the Site, give out advise, recipes ETC…???


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

As I understand it, no. They would not be welcome and would be cautioned or warned about such talk.

That is the perogative of the web site administrators. It is their site.

I have never searched for one, but I assume there are other sites where such things could be discussed with like minded peoples.

But not here. IMHO.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

You must remember that in England and Europe,many,many,many people had pigeon cotes,and they ate the birds,and also the eggs to survive....We kill chickens,cows,pigs etc etc for food...You can go in fine restraunts and have you know what for dinner...It may be called something else,but it is you know what....I would rather see this happen,then you know what happen.... If this makes any sence to you...I`m glad,because now I`m confused...I`ll will end this with this...A statement by my uncle Jack,who was in Italy in WW2....He said they would eat rats,if they could catch them....That`s how hungry prople were during those times...Pigeons were hid in WALLS,to protect them from the Germans etc...Only the best survived..All the rest were EATEN !! So much for PITA !!! Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> The most sensible thing to do is.... DON`T BREED SO MANY....I only raise about 20 for racing...I know guys who raise well over a 100 birds....If we can on this board,I would like to see the people who race pigeons,give the unwanted birds to people who just like having them in their loft for show,and pleasure....Not for breeding more pigeons,but just to have a few as pets etc....We could CUT the bands off these birds,so that they become "Worthless" to other racing pigeon RACER people....If that is possible,we should do it....We could have a list of people who will wait to get birds when available...Kind of 1st come,1st get a few birds from the Racing guys...I would gladly give a few birds,that would be decent pigeons,and not really the "C" kind of pigeons..But as I don`t keep more then 34/36 birds over the winter,so my "C" birds are usally pretty good,and they are "Pretty" also !! hahahahaha!!!!...*What do you say guys ?? Can we do something ?? *All the people have to do who are getting the birds is PAY for the S&H & Box to their place....Alamo


Alamo, I agree with you way to many flyers breed way to many birds and they chose to cull and we know what most ppl mean when they say cull. But when I called him out for the use of the word it wasn't about breeding to many birds and having to many left after the season. It was when he said ferals came to his loft and he culled them read this and say he ment he took them out of the loft.



grundyiaroller said:


> Pigeons are like some humans and Yes they do come home with some strange if ya know what i am saying being that a feral pigeon, mine have done it. If you get one or two of them get rid of as soon as possible i cull them they are carriers of a lot of diseases and stuff and so you do not want them you will know you got one as soon as you approach the loft! they go crazy w/human contact


And Warren don't play dumb acting like you don't know what the pigeon communities meaning of the word cull. Just like conditionfreak
said not all words are used the same as their dictionary meaning states. And I agree uyou have the right to take the bird out of the loft like the definition says but to cull the bird as we all know what was ment is wrong it's a free wild bird let it out or toss it somplace. Or who knows it might just be some halfa$$ed cross that just looks like a feral that the guy down the block love but you just culled it. I have and race pigeons but I also have respect for all pigeons even the ferals in some ways I have more respect for them because they have to fend for themselves.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think that we as an online community, should be using the word "cull". No matter what the dictionary diffinition is. Unless of course, the topic at hand is culling by someone in the news and it is being discussed (and I would hope, rejected by this community). I believe a more appropriate word to use ON THIS SITE, would be "re-home".

In keeping within the guidelines of this specific web site, "re-homing" is a very acceptable term for "getting rid of pigeons" that are no longer wanted by any given fancier.

If someone does "cull", keep it to yourself and your conscience. Do not bring it into the vocabulary of others visiting this web site.

Just my opinion. Yours may vary (and probably will).


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

OK...Great Idea.....Lets *"Re-Home"* all un-needed birds to people who just want some for fun,and showing off to their friends....I usally have 
*UN-Needed *birds in November...Will gladly send a couple to be Re-Homed to a fellow pigeon lover....The idea is great,and the wording is good....Amen..
*Alamo Loft*

*Everyone on board on the idea,and the wording ???*


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

“RE-home or UN-Needed” 
What are you both Talking about!!! Its not even a word, it just a Term or for use of a better word a “slang” you got to be kidding me…The word “Cull” is just fine when explaining a; reject, scrap, discard, cast off, cancel, abandon, get rid of, ditch, do away with, give up, write off, dispose of, throw out, throw away, ETC… The word Cull is commonly used world wide in referring or terms used in the use of Animal, livestock, breeding, trade, hobby ETC… And who ever wants to believe it means anything else is just basically misguided, mistaken, foolish, ill-advised, unwise, erroneous, injudicious, imprudent and wrong and most likely to be offended on what I have just written, Though in spite of the fact my intent is not to offend anyone its Just my opinion. Yours may vary (and undoubtedly will)...

Louie


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I do not disagree with your mumbling.

I just disagree with your attitude. (as you will disagree with mine)

Call it what you will, I disagree with the practice of " rejecting, scraping, discarding, casting off, cancelling, abandoning, getting rid of, ditching, doing away with, giving up, writing off, disposing of, throwing out, throwing away, of living pigeons.

Some do not. Sadly.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

clayton said:


> I liked the show and now I'm a wanna be pigeon racer. It seems like a practical hobby. I'm only in highschool. I have no idea where I would start other than building a coop. I can't wait to get started with this stuff!


Clayton, it can be a very practical hobby. See if you can find a nearby club and you'll be amazed how willing people are to help those new to the hobby. The people here are amazing in how they help each other. You can get as creative as you want in building a loft and it doesn't have to be a huge structure. Go visit a few lofts and get some ideas of what you like, learn as much as you can about the care of pigeons. This site is a really good place to start! I think pigeons are an exceptional hobby for teens!
Good luck and let us know what you need!


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

It's a kinder, gentler world even on PT. You can't use words as they were meant to be used for fear of offending someone. 

I wonder if chicken lover forums are banned from talking about preparing their birds for the oven.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Our good "friends" at PETA of course, could not let well enoguh alone, they needed to get in on the news as well.
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-03-08-19-18-14


I find it funny that "PETA" claims Mike Tyson's show is showing the abuse of pigeons when in the first episode he tells of how his first fight was over someone killing his pigeon when he was young. He showed his love for his pigeons then and now in the first episode if you ask me.
Kurps


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

The people that belong to PETA are unhappy people they don't even like themselves they are craving for attention if we just ignore the lil trouble makers we would be fine but we can't every lil thing we do they wine and complain it gets old ya know so that is all I got to say about that


----------



## OzawkieKsBantams (Mar 10, 2011)

Peta........... Please don't get me started about those jack asses


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

Is'nt it funny how PETA can focus on what they think in their minds is cruel and mistreatment of animals, without even considering how much we truly love our birds. I do not know of a pigeon fancier that mistreats his/her birds. Why can't they focus on the care and housing we supply our birds. A pigeon that belongs to a fancier has the best life (IMO) that a pigeon can have!! They have the best food, a dry clean loft, medicated if sick, vitamins..the list goes on and on. We show our birds affection and they in return show it back. We dedicate ourselves to our birds so they can have the best of everything. I really get quite pissed when someone slams our passion.

I have only watched parts of Tyson's show and I rather enjoy it. WAY TO GO MIKE !! I too hope it creates new pigeon fanciers and introduces people to the sport/hobby we all truly love.

Just my 2cents
Hank


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Cull doesn't always mean kill guys. I raise rabbits and show birds, and often my 'culls' are sold as pets or breeding stock. Culling just means to remove, it doesn't necessarily mean the bird(or animal) is harmed.

Sometimes I see pairs of racing birds(with the id bands) sold at the local auction barn. Some of these birds can be picked up and used as showable racing homers.

On another note I read that peta picketed outside his house the night after the show aired.  They are spreading misinformation to the public that 60% of these birs never make it home. Not true, or the racers would have been put out of business a long time ago.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

i don't see where they saw abuse at all. They were training the birds in daylight, where there were less predators out. those copps are also nice! Those birds have it better then most people!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Maybe our friends at PETA who are protesting at Tyson's home will consider protesting at the other Tyson. My understanding is that they do things to their birds that Mike and us would never consider.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> “RE-home or UN-Needed”
> What are you both Talking about!!! Its not even a word, it just a Term or for use of a better word a “slang” you got to be kidding me…The word “Cull” is just fine when explaining a; reject, scrap, discard, cast off, cancel, abandon, get rid of, ditch, do away with, give up, write off, dispose of, throw out, throw away, ETC… The word Cull is commonly used world wide in referring or terms used in the use of Animal, livestock, breeding, trade, hobby ETC… And who ever wants to believe it means anything else is just basically misguided, mistaken, foolish, ill-advised, unwise, erroneous, injudicious, imprudent and wrong and most likely to be offended on what I have just written, Though in spite of the fact my intent is not to offend anyone its Just my opinion. Yours may vary (and undoubtedly will)...
> 
> Louie


You Know, for those of us down South ya'll using some mighty big words. Language is the ability to speak, to be heard, then understood. On this forum we type, to be read, then understood. If "Cull" means all of those words by your post, what's wrong with using a term for a more direct meaning? 

Tony


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Big T said:


> You Know, for those of us down South ya'll using some mighty big words. Language is the ability to speak, to be heard, then understood. On this forum we type, to be read, then understood. If "Cull" means all of those words by your post, what's wrong with using a term for a more direct meaning?
> 
> Tony


I’m not sure when you say (what's wrong with using a term for a more direct meaning?) In other words, I guess you meant the word “Cull” has so many multiple meanings and so it solely rest on a Phrase or Contexts on which it was Spoken or Written that determines its intent…!… So that in this case if one of the following terms are used like (RE-home or UN-Needed) where used, it would be better understood and interpreted like this; “It was un-needed therefore it was re-home back to its original source from whence it came from” Used in this manner People could come up with a whole slue of meanings??? All Words, Terms, Phrases and Slang’s can all be miss used & miss interpreted… 


Ok I got it now Right..!


Louie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I was reading about the Use of the Word "Cull" in the Resent post on the Thread. So what if a new member joined that wanted to start a Pigeon Farm. With the Idea, not only to obtain Information on how to breed, care, fly and enjoy the Birds but to also Eat the Birds, Understanding that he will have to kill healthy Birds in order to consume them… Would such person be allowed to join the Site, give out advise, recipes ETC…???


Short answer .. NO .. no killing, no eating, no recipes for pigeon pie .. This site is pro-life for pigeons be they ferals, racers, show, utility, performing breeds, wild .. same rules go for all. Said person might actually join, but such posts would not be allowed. That's the rules, let's please all abide by them.

Terry


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

To get back on topic, I thought that Taking on Tyson was pretty good. I guess I thought it would be more about homers and racing then the tipplers and rollers but I do believe its a good show and very informative not only about pigeons in general but some personal history about Tyson himself. Some of which I didnt know. 

It was funny that my daughter Vanna, who currently resides with her mom in GA, got to stay up late on a school night so she could watch the show. Each and every time a commercial came on, she would call me and comment about it. For instance, she said, "dad, how come they called them chico's...I thought they where called droppers"...LOL When she lives with me, she is the undisputed Loft Manager! I cant make a move without her involvement with the birds...LOL 

We are both looking forward to the next episode as Team Tyson has alot of catching up to do if they want to win....LOL


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

PETA folks are radical, lunatics. They use terror tactics and are crazy.


----------



## DJBPIGEON (Dec 3, 2006)

hello, its on again tonight animal planet at 10pm... new one ...woo hoo!


----------



## Pigeonrandomnes (Jun 22, 2010)

Seeing only the commericals of taking on Tyson brought me back into pigeons. i haven't been on here awhile since a few days ago.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I liked this weeks show better then last weeks it focused more on the actual race pigeons and how the races kinda work. It was pretty cool seeing the birds come home I kinda got the same chills I get when my birds come home for the races in good time. Can't wait only a month until OB season.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I liked this weeks show better then last weeks it focused more on the actual race pigeons and how the races kinda work. It was pretty cool seeing the birds come home I kinda got the same chills I get when my birds come home for the races in good time. Can't wait only a month until OB season.


The kid that was in the race, is he in your club? I couldn't tell if the club name was the same or not.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah he's in Lyndhurst NJ and my club is in Lindenhurst NY. But it's pretty close. I don't fly against guys in Jersey except this year I might if I can get myself to buy the WTCM bands that are $100 each then I'll be flying against them guys in Jersey. But that other guy Joe Green 3 Amigos is in my combine he's pretty good but I still beat him a good amount of times. But it's hard to beat them guys in the city it seams like the birds slow down a lil coming out on the Island. Idk if it's just that our birds are flying an extra 40 miles or if it's somthing else.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Just to comment on the "tone" of the narrator, I saw about 50 minutes of the first show, and it seems that style of narrating gives the show a dark side. It's the same tone as Animal Cop and other shows that show the dark side of a situation. Probably the same guy on both shows. Contrast that to how Flap did his videos...it would be a nicer feel to the show if he'd up the tone a bit and not speak so low and serious.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Xueoo said:


> Just to comment on the "tone" of the narrator, I saw about 50 minutes of the first show, and it seems that style of narrating gives the show a dark side. It's the same tone as Animal Cop and other shows that show the dark side of a situation. Probably the same guy on both shows. Contrast that to how Flap did his videos...it would be a nicer feel to the show if he'd up the tone a bit and not speak so low and serious.


That's funny because I noticed the same thing about the narration. Overall, I liked it better than the first one. I felt really bad for the kid, though. But Mike has sure learned to be a gracious loser. Pretty impressive for 6 weeks of training!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

doveone52 said:


> *That's funny because I noticed the same thing about the narration.* Overall, I liked it better than the first one. I felt really bad for the kid, though. But Mike has sure learned to be a gracious loser. Pretty impressive for 6 weeks of training!


Same here. Reminded me of the teachers in school that use to put me to sleep


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Nah he's in Lyndhurst NJ and my club is in Lindenhurst NY. But it's pretty close. I don't fly against guys in Jersey except this year I might if I can get myself to buy the WTCM bands that are $100 each then I'll be flying against them guys in Jersey. But that other guy Joe Green 3 Amigos is in my combine he's pretty good but I still beat him a good amount of times. But it's hard to beat them guys in the city it seams like the birds slow down a lil coming out on the Island. Idk if it's just that our birds are flying an extra 40 miles or if it's somthing else.


I don't race yet,but i've always wondered about the birds that have to travel the furthest distance to their loft,wouldn't they slow down after all thus giving them a disadvantage over other birds with shorter distance?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If the wind is behind the "'Long Enders" birds,they will beat you most of the time...It`s is only good to be a "Short Ender",when the birds are flying INTO the wind....
Last night`s show was OK.....Would like to see them describe what they are showing...Joe Green holding a baby,also candeling an egg etc...Show the people the 10 primary flights etc on the birds....How about some eyesign talk...There are alot of things being left out so far...Maybe the coming episode`s will show some stuff......Alamo


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Birdman79 said:


> I don't race yet,but i've always wondered about the birds that have to travel the furthest distance to their loft,wouldn't they slow down after all thus giving them a disadvantage over other birds with shorter distance?


The calculations are done based on the actual distance they travel so you come up with an average speed (every loft is a bit different and you have to account for that).


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

TN_PIGEON said:


> The calculations are done based on the actual distance they travel so you come up with an average speed (every loft is a bit different and you have to account for that).


I understand that,but wouldn't you think the birds traveling to the furthest loft,would get a bit fatigued covering the extra distance??

Let's say the race is for 200 mi,your loft is the furthest by like 50 miles from the second furthest.

So now your birds are flying extra miles to their loft compared to the other racers.Wouldn't you think the bird would take at least a couple of extra 5-6 seconds per mile multiply that by 50 miles??? get me my drift


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Birdman79 said:


> I understand that,but wouldn't you think the birds traveling to the furthest loft,would get a bit fatigued covering the extra distance??
> 
> Let's say the race is for 200 mi,your loft is the furthest by like 50 miles from the second furthest.
> 
> So now your birds are flying extra miles to their loft compared to the other racers.Wouldn't you think the bird would take at least a couple of extra 5-6 seconds per mile multiply that by 50 miles??? get me my drift


Some, if not many, birds come home and still have energy to spare so the extra distance is not much of a consequence. It is like they can do more! So the fatigue issue is non-issue. Obviously you send your birds that you breed at a particular distance. Some are slow flier. Some seems to fly faster.

So if you send a bird that can do 300, then 250 is not much of a problem. The bird has not reach its fatigue level yet.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Birdman79 said:


> I understand that,but wouldn't you think the birds traveling to the furthest loft,would get a bit fatigued covering the extra distance??
> 
> Let's say the race is for 200 mi,your loft is the furthest by like 50 miles from the second furthest.
> 
> So now your birds are flying extra miles to their loft compared to the other racers.Wouldn't you think the bird would take at least a couple of extra 5-6 seconds per mile multiply that by 50 miles??? get me my drift


 I understand your drift, and yes, it has always been considered somewhat of a disadvantage when one is on the long end of the course. Thus, when one wins from the long end, they often will make sure that folks know it was from the long end. No one really brags about winning from the short end. The location of the loft has always been an issue, and not just short/long of it. There have been many stories of a great pigeon racing "champion" who relocates within the combine somewhere, and low and behold, for some strange reason they ain't no champion no more !!  There have been pigeon guys who even relocate to a home where it is know to be a "good" location for a loft. 

This is a good part of some of the reasons to send birds to a one loft race. With all the birds returning to the same loft, a breeder has a better idea as to how his birds stack up to other breeders, and not just the fact that they have a loft located along the line of flight, where even sick birds can drop out of the air from the flock and win. But, of course, those who are winning, and are on the shorter end of the race course, and along the line of flight, will contend otherwise. That is the way it has been in pigeon racing since the start. That is why the direction of the race course, and other such factors, are always big areas of contention within clubs and combines. Those that get to "win" because of the race course, don't want it to change, and if you don't keep it that way, they will quit, and take their baskets home !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> If the wind is behind the "'Long Enders" birds,they will beat you most of the time...It`s is only good to be a "Short Ender",when the birds are flying INTO the wind....
> Last night`s show was OK.....Would like to see them describe what they are showing...Joe Green holding a baby,also candeling an egg etc...Show the people the 10 primary flights etc on the birds....How about some eyesign talk...There are alot of things being left out so far...Maybe the coming episode`s will show some stuff......Alamo


 You got to keep in mind, that most folks could care less about the details of pigeon racing. They are only tuning in because it is Mike Tyson and something odd. Producers don't want to get bogged down in discussions of eye sign, etc. when most folks don't know the difference between a fantail, a feral and a homing pigeon. I mean come on, they aren't even conducting real pigeon races, otherwise they would be going to some of the larger clubs and competing with a few thousand birds. If Mike Tyson came to York, Pa. I wouldn't be surprized if even our new and Jr. members would be whipping him so bad, he would be acting up...and then I would maybe have to knock him out or something with my wrestling sleeper hold !  They had to put the "fix" in for Mike, cause Mike most likely would not want to come in dead last, or at the bottom of the sheet. 

The challenge with this series, is trying to make it interesting to the average viewer, so they don't fall asleep or turn the channel. My guess is that they may have achieved that only marginally, if at all. If they have fewer viewers going forward, then they failed. If they have more, then they are winners. From my perspective, the whole series is more of an attempt by Mike to improve his public image. His image was so damaged, that he has been unable to cash in on his fame by way of commercial endorcements. Many famous sports stars have made millions from endorcements, but the figures have to be likeable. Hopefully, for Mike's sake, this series will help show the warmer, softer side of him, kissing pigeons and such, and explaining his poor background etc. Maybe he will come across as more likeable.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I too was hoping that I would learn something from the show. So far it seems Warren is right, it is all about ratings and Mike’s public image, not truly about the sport of pigeon racing. The race that they showed this week, three guys (or teams) racing 5 birds each. Is that really a race, did it go down in the books? I know that if a club has a race then you need 5 club members that fly birds in the race. I am not sure if the members are from different clubs. Maybe someone can comment on this to be clearer. It looks like all the other reality shows to me. I was looking for the big races; maybe the next shows will show more of the sport, not just Mike and his image. I do like the show and will watch it through. The show seems to have been positive for the sport. If we get a few more racers and/or more people interested in the sport then it was worth it.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Ladies and Gents......*Mike Tyson....aka Tysons Corner Loft placed *41st and 42nd *in a Central Jersey Combine race......Alamo

PS: Little kids etc can`t do this >> *41st & 42nd against >>> ** 184 Lofts.........2390 Birds* 250 mile race.!!!

* I would assume,this race etc will be in a forthcoming program !!*


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> *Ladies and Gents......*Mike Tyson....aka Tysons Corner Loft placed *41st and 42nd *in a Central Jersey Combine race......Alamo
> 
> PS: Little kids etc can`t do this >> *41st & 42nd against >>> ** 184 Lofts.........2390 Birds* 250 mile race.!!!
> 
> * I would assume,this race etc will be in a forthcoming program !!*


Do you have the link to the actual race ? The future shows must contain something radically different from what has been shown so far.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Couple of points:

Those that win, usually are the middle distance, on the line of flight locations. There are exceptions of course. Many want to say that the longer lofts have an advantage, but I doubt it is the case. If you have ever run a marathon, you will know that there is a "wall" that one reaches at a certain point. Then the runner will struggle. This wall is at a different measure for each runner. Same with pigeons. Some pigeons might have won if the race was a 250 (but unfortunately for them, it was a 300), because their "wall" was 260. You also have to take into consideration the hazards that can befall a pigeon in the air. An additional 50 miles to be flown, is an additional 50 miles of potential hazards. I would take a shorter course than the rest of the club, ANYTIME.

As to the Tyson show. I have not seen it. We do not get Animal Planet on our satellite TV service. But i have heard several people discussing it and have received two phone calls from friends that wanted to tell me about it, because they know I fly pigeons. All of these people have never shown an interest in what I do, until this show. So I think that it is apparently opening some eyes and interest country wide. Perhaps further. If they don't make any mistakes with how they are presenting it (ie: discuss culling or cheating), then it can't help but be good for us pigeon keepers and for ALL pigeons.


----------



## swiftstar112 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.cjccombine.com/10yb250/

Above you will find the link as requested. It actually show that "Tyson's Corner" finishes 1st and 2nd in it's Club but Combine 41st and 42nd, not bad for a newbie!


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I personally think the show is just fine, It talks about Tyson and the Homers in General no show ever really covers every aspect of the Sport in detail. Just like any other animal sport show, be it Hunting or Fishing… Anyone that may find the Pigeon racing sport interesting would basically have been provided with at least a general and basic idea of what the Sport entails… I don’t personally think that Animal planet was totally focused on the Racing pigeon as a whole, its all about ratings and what Tyson (the celebrity) brings to the table in that aspect!… Anyone finding the racing sport interesting will on their own have to find out further details & learn more of that which are not mention in the Show if he or she finds it truly worthy of their time… I understand that many folks & kids will find it Cool and will be Fascinated by any sport in general, But I really just cant see any one person considering to get involved in any new Hobby or Sport solely because it looks cool or Interesting with out understanding that it involves a whole lot more details after further investigation, which will then plunge forwarded or alter mentally change his or her idea. I would have loved to have seen Animal Planet cover many other aspics of the pigeon fanciers world like other Flying Fancy breeds, Pigeon Shows and yes Racing! It would have given a whole other general perspective of our Hobby as a whole World Community and an Opportunity so viewers would have much more of a broad Idea, options and choices from which to choose from and Tyson would have still been a great person or choice for Hosting & Ratings and think that the show would have been much more Informative & Entertaining as a whole…!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

eyespyer said:


> I too was hoping that I would learn something from the show. So far it seems Warren is right, it is all about ratings and Mike’s public image, not truly about the sport of pigeon racing. The race that they showed this week, three guys (or teams) racing 5 birds each. Is that really a race, did it go down in the books? I know that if a club has a race then you need 5 club members that fly birds in the race. I am not sure if the members are from different clubs. Maybe someone can comment on this to be clearer. It looks like all the other reality shows to me. I was looking for the big races; maybe the next shows will show more of the sport, not just Mike and his image. I do like the show and will watch it through. The show seems to have been positive for the sport. If we get a few more racers and/or more people interested in the sport then it was worth it.


When they were first talking about doing the show and when they were looking for the ppl to be part of the show and interveiwing ppl from what I saw they were talking more along the lines of actually showing some of the bigger races in the area. But after PETA made the big stink and they went to the Brooklyn DA saying we were illigally gabeling. I don't think the clubs wanted it shown that they have a 1st prize of 30,000 in a race and have quite a few races with 1st place prizes of 10,000 or more here in the NYC area. Idk if those combine races will be on the show or not but they did fly last years YB season in the CJC combine. And they did have a special race with guys from all over the area just for the show. I was gonna ship but I already had 4 300 mile races that weekend. And I didn't have any birds left to spare for that race.


----------



## DJBPIGEON (Dec 3, 2006)

its on again time changed 8pm tonight...


----------



## pigeon wing (Mar 14, 2011)

ptras said:


> Some people might say the same about Cleveland cops!


GOOD POINT!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Couple of points:
> 
> As to the Tyson show. I have not seen it. We do not get Animal Planet on our satellite TV service. .


At one point, the shows were available as free downloads on iTunes.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I believe someone posted some links earlier in this thread.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to say Animal Planet did a great job filming the racing pigeons in flight..The slow motion shots of Homers & especially the fancy birds,are beautifull....Sure,I wanted to learn a trick or two from the Coach etc...But all in all,I beleive WE will be adding new people to this hobby...If this show is a hit,maybe the AU & IF & NPA together can sponsor another 3 or 4 part series for TV and Animal Planet....I wound like to see the a show based on a National Pigeon show....From the start of breeding the birds,that the members are going to enter in the show...Plus,a One Loft Race with Racing Pigeons sent by the top 50 lofts in the USA,and of course,Mike Tyson has a bird in the One Loft Race...This series would go into a little more dept on how to get started in our hobby/sport......Alamo


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

If this show is a hit,maybe the AU & IF & NPA together can sponsor another 3 or 4 part series for TV and Animal Planet....

If you value the right to own and use your animals for your own enjoyment I would not support Animal planet or any other supporter of H$U$, the H$U$ raised a stink about this show and Animal planet changed it to fit thier criteria. If you people do not understand the agenda of the H$US you should inlighten yourselves. And if you do you should inlighten others.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

ptras said:


> Some people might say the same about Cleveland cops!


U meant cops in general, right?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> If this show is a hit,maybe the AU & IF & NPA together can sponsor another 3 or 4 part series for TV and Animal Planet....
> 
> If you value the right to own and use your animals for your own enjoyment I would not support Animal planet or any other supporter of H$U$, the H$U$ raised a stink about this show and Animal planet changed it to fit thier criteria. If you people do not understand the agenda of the H$US you should inlighten yourselves. And if you do you should inlighten others.


Forgive me for being ignorant, but what is H$U$?


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it is about the right balance. Remember, its trying to appeal to all.

What do you think the measurements are for Tyson's Racing loft ????????


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

ptras said:


> what is H$U$?


Humane Society of the United States. one of the richest "non-profit" organizations in America. PETA takes it world wide.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> Humane Society of the United States. one of the richest "non-profit" organizations in America. PETA takes it world wide.


The American Cancer is the richest Non-profit in the US. There are many foundation that are richer then PETA but PETA is way up there is the money range. Look up there annual report on saleries paid it you want to cry.


----------

